# Remington 700 vtr



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was in scheels the other night and saw a couple of these, they're not the most eye pleasing thing I've seen. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

remigton was bought out and now being ran by bushmaster. (i read this in a rilfleman magizine) so now they are making AR type rifles in two types one type in .223 and .204 ruger for varmint hunting. the other type in .243, 7mm.08 and .308 for larger game and if you like bushmaster then you with like this i personally love and AR type rifle and im thinking about perchasing one of these remingtons in 7mm08.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

The vtr isn't the AR style, I believe that's the R15. The vtr has a green rifle stock and a triangular barrel.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The vtr is a 700 action with a ported triangular barrel. Its supposed to be a tiny bit lighter and cool a bit faster. I'd expect the same quality out of it as I would any other 700. Its a lot more that a standard synthetic stock 700 too. If I found one for a price reasonably close to a reg sps I'd consider buying one in 22-250 just to try out. There is also a vtr in the ar15model.

Heres a link to Remingtons sight:http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_700/model_700_VTR.asp


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

remington was not bought out. They were in debt like every other gun manufacturer. or like every other company in the USA for that case. instead of going bankrupt they sold part of their stock to CEREBUS. CEREBUS is a stock holding company and they also own portions of bushmaster. like a every other stock holder they own a certain amount of rights to remington. so in turn their idea of a good investement was to do what they do with bushmaster, build an ar-15. this is the similar thing that remington did with NORINCO. NORINCO owns the rights to the 870 design and they leased it to new england firearms. that is why the nef pardner pump looks more than similar to the remington 870 express. as for the vtr, its a idea of barrel design that is supposed to do the same as a fluted barrel with cooling and adding rigidity. i just want to know if you can put it in a hs precision stock b/c we all know that the stock its in is just an sps stock and isnt floated or bedded.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally think they look pretty cool. I bet they shoot pretty good knowing Remington.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think they would look a lot better without the green stock it makes it look kinda gimicky an aftermarket laminated stock would do wonders for it. I'd like to shoot one though.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

sniper central did a review on the vtr and found it wasnt quite the quality that remington said it would be and didnt deliver the accuracy. its still sub 1.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

d_handley00 said:


> remington was not bought out. They were in debt like every other gun manufacturer. or like every other company in the USA for that case. instead of going bankrupt they sold part of their stock to CEREBUS. CEREBUS is a stock holding company and they also own portions of bushmaster. like a every other stock holder they own a certain amount of rights to remington.


Ok... but if someone owns the majority stock doesn't that mean they are BOUGHT OUT? k:


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

i would still buy a remington before anything. yes coopers are nice and kimbers are great but for some reason i just really like remington. i have to say 80% of my rifles are remingtons and the rest are rugers with only two savages. i know that the sendero models and the varmint guns are still incredible guns for the price. the hs stocks and the 700 action are what sell me everytime. the vtr and r15 are interesting, but the 450 bushmaster is awesome. who knows maybe remington will make one of those next.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bryan_huber said:


> sniper central did a review on the vtr and found it wasnt quite the quality that remington said it would be and didnt deliver the accuracy. its still sub 1.


Maybe if they put some real glass on it not a swift or what ever piece of junk they used we would have a better idea. I read that review and the guy hated ti before he even fired a shot. Not very impartial or a very good review at all.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a VTR in .308 winnie and i am very pleased with it.. the only complaints that i have with it are that the cheek rest is not higher than it is, and that the muzzle brake does a fine job for muzzle jump, but not for recoil (im slight of frame, but i love my .30's  . other than that, yes, it is, or at least my rifle is, a sub MOA from the factory with even cheaper remington ammo.. using a cheap tasco 3x9 (i spent all the money on the rifle) i was able to put 5 shots within 4 inches at 300 yards in a windy hayfield without compensating for the wind... unfortunately the first day in the woods, i broke the zoom on that cheap scope haha


----------

